# Hey Guys and Gals!



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys and gals!

Just some quick info about me:

I live in Ohio, USA, love dogs, fishing, swimming, camping, computer games!

And alot of other stuff.

I'm VERY outgoing. Look forward to meeting you all.

Peace!

Stickynotee


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi sticknote. Welcome to personality cafe. You are our first estj, "The Guardian."


----------



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Ooh yeah!

W0000

Thanks LANCE! I hope this forum becomes the #1 forum on the net!

Haha. Yeah dude! Guardians! 

Cheers,,

Stickynotee.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Well it seems you do show a lot of the extrovert personality in your post. hehe.


----------



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Oooh yes I do! Haaha.

BUT, you should see me at school man, I'm a Guardian. Hhahaha

Pretty buff too, work out for 3 hours every day. 

Cheers,

Stickynotee.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Ah. You must be popular with the girls eh?


----------



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Eh, some  A lot of them nowadays look for guys that are emo/scene. Guys that wear those ugly tight jeans, and long black emo hair. Bleh, I hate that 

Cheers,

Stickynotee.


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Stickynotee said:


> Hey guys and gals!
> 
> Just some quick info about me:
> 
> ...


Hi there, Stickynotee. Just returning the favor of you welcoming me. Nice to see you on here.

I don't typically see SJs who are into MBTI theory (although perhaps they hide among the mistyped). How did you get into it? What sort of things do you think people could do to draw SJs into it? Perhaps if you tell us, we can figure out a way to attract more SJ members. 

*gets notepad, stands ready to jot down notes*

Anyway, what kind of computer games do you like? I like Simulation, Strategy, and RPGs for the most part. Particularly SimCity 3000, KOTOR, Dungeon Siege, Age of Empires II, and Civilization II.


----------

